
Ask HN: Does a graph of ML audio transcription accuracy over time exist? - arikr
Would be curious to see how it&#x27;s progressing. YouTube auto-gen transcripts seem pretty solid to me these days.
======
braindead_in
I remember seeing a paper from Microsoft on arXiv about the recent
advancements in ASR which had a WER graph. Can't seem to find it now.

